# Scientists Create Light Knots



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.livescience.com/technolo...m+Science+Headline+Feed)&utm_content=My+Yahoo


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"For those wanting to make their own knots, Dennis said all you would need is their hologram and a laser beam."

Well, shoot, just ANYbody can do it then!


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Well I have one of those next to my bbq...you can find them at most flea markets


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey! Your Laser is untied. Made ya look!


----------

